# New Holland 8670 fault code



## 3string (Sep 8, 2014)

Won't go forward. Flashes F326. It will go into reverse. Anyone have any suggestions on a remedy?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

DId not see that one listed.

Regards, Mike

http://www.valley-implement.com/error-codes.htm


----------



## Hay Commander (Jul 16, 2014)

F326 is Trans Solenoid F1 Open. Don't know what that means, but my Manual says that's what the code is. Good luck.

Wayne


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

A few years ago I had a similar problem on my 8970 and it ended up being cab mounts! I paid a dealer almost 2500 to troubleshoot the problem and they found that the cab mounts had pinched down and ended up stressing the main electrical plug/harness going into the cab. Just a thought.


----------

